
What I learned about weight loss from a day in a metabolic chamber (2018) - tzs
https://www.vox.com/2018/9/4/17486110/metabolism-diet-fast-weight-loss
======
tzs
(Title edited from "What I learned about weight loss from spending a day
inside a metabolic chamber" to fit)

